# كيف يختار الرجل شريكة حياته؟



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيف يختار الرجل شريكة حياته؟


اعترف الرجل منذ أزمان عدة أنه لا يستطيع الحياة بدون شريكة حياته، وتحول الصراع بين الرجل والمرأة، إلى دعوة للتعايش السلمي المشترك والتفاهم كبديل عن حركات التحرر وإعلان الحرب على الرجال.


لكن الرجال - عبر رحلتهم في البحث عن المرأة المناسبة - يخطئون في اختيار نصفهم الآخر، لأنهم في البداية لا تكون معاييرهم واضحة في الاختيار.
على أن الرجل كلما ازداد خبرة بالحياة، كلما أصبح أكثر قدرة على تحديد الصفات التي يتمناها في شريكة حياته.

بين دفتي هذا الموضوع، نحاول أن نقدم أهم الأسس والمعايير والصفات التي يري الرجل أنها موجودة فقط في الفتاة المثالية.

1- الشخصية:


يحب الرجل الفتاة المرحة، التي تشاركه اهتماماته وذوقه وهواياته، كما يحب الرجل أن يشعر أن زوجته قد وضعت ثقتها الكاملة به.

2- المظهر:


يريد الرجل الفتاة التي تعتني بمظهرها، وترتدي ملابس جميلة تناسب شكلها وطولها وشخصيتها ولون بشرتها بلا تبرج أو اسفاف.


لا يحب الرجل الفتاة التي تتكلف في ملابسها وماكياجها، أو التي تتبع التقليعات دون أن يكون لها شخصية محددة. الغريب أن الدراسات أثبتت أن الرجال يحبون النساء بلا ماكياج، لأن شكلهن الطبيعي يبدو صحيا و ملائكيا، لكن الرجال لا يمانعون في طبقة خفيفة من الماكياج تبرز قسمات الوجه.

3- علاقاتها السابقة:


الرجل يحب أن يكون أول من يدخل قلبها، لكنه يكون فضوليا بشكل كبير ليتعرف على من سبقوه إليها، ولماذا لم تكلل العلاقة السابقة بالنجاح، ويحب الرجل أن تكون امرأته صادقة معه في الحديث عن هذا الأمر.

4- المهارة في الطهي:


يحب كل رجل أن يتناول الطعام من يد زوجته، ولذلك فإن اتقانها للطهي هو أحد المعايير الهامة التي تجعلها مرشحة بقوة للتربع على عرش قلبه.، والكثير من الرجال يؤكدون صحة المقولة الشهيرة ( الطريق لقلب الرجل في معدته ) فالرجل اذا أحب طعامك.. ازداد حبا لكِ.

5- لا للزن:


أجمع الرجال على أنهم يريدون المرأة الصبورة الهادئة التي تتفهم احتياجات الرجل وتعرف كيف تحتويه وخصوصا ساعة الغضب، ولا تكون دائمة الشكوى أو عصبية .

6- لا للتسوق المرضي:


يكره الرجل الفتاة التي تقضي معظم وقتها في التسوق، دون أن تكون هناك حاجة حقيقية لديها لشراء هذه السلع، فالرجل يحب أن ينفق على زوجته ، لكنه لا يحب الانفاق على سلع ليست أساسية وإنما تحقق رفاهية لا داعي لها.

7- التعبير عن الحب:


يريد الرجل الفتاة التي تعبر عن حبها له بابتسامة أو كلمة رقيقة، أو نظرة حالمة، يحب الفتاة التي تتمتع بحيوية وحب للحياة، لكن أكثر ما يميز المرأة هو الحياء، ولذلك لا يتوقع الرجل أبدا أن تكون المرأة هي الممسكة بزمام الأمور، أو التي تأخذ الخطوة الأولى في علاقتهما.

8- حياتها العملية:


يحب الرجل المرأة الناجحة التي لها حياة مهنية ومسيرة عملية، وأن يكون لها مجموعة من الصديقات اللاتي يشاركنها أفراحها وأحزانها، بحيث لا تكون وحيدة منغلقة على نفسها، أو مصابة بأي مرض اجتماعي.

9- الكلمة الطيبة:


تخطئ المرأة اذا ظنت أن الرجل لا يتوقع منها كلمة شكر وثناء عندما يقدم لها هدية أو يساعدها في عمل شئ، فالرجل يحب أن تتكرر على مسامعه الكلمات الطيبة من زوجته، مثل "شكرا" ، "عفوا"، "لو سمحت"، "من فضلك". فالرجل طوال مراحل حياته يسعى للحصول على اعتراف من الجميع بمجهوداته، سواء في العمل أو في بيته، لأن ذلك هو الوقود الذي يحصل من خلاله على قوته وطاقته للعمل والإنتاج.

والرجل أيضا يحب المرأة التي تغفر له خطاياه دون أن تعايره أو تلومه أو تهاجمه أو حتى تحاكمه. ​*


----------



## اني بل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

والرجل أيضا يحب المرأة التي تغفر له خطاياه دون أن تعايره أو تلومه أو تهاجمه أو حتى تحاكمه
والعكس صحيح يا مايكل المميز
موضوع في غاية الأهمية والفائدة 
واحلى تقييم للرائعين


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع راائع يا مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اني بل قال:


> والرجل أيضا يحب المرأة التي تغفر له خطاياه دون أن تعايره أو تلومه أو تهاجمه أو حتى تحاكمه
> والعكس صحيح يا مايكل المميز
> موضوع في غاية الأهمية والفائدة
> واحلى تقييم للرائعين




*شكرا لمرورك وتقييمك الغالي 

نورتي الموضوع يا اني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> موضوع راائع يا مايكل





*شكرا لمرورك جيلان

نورتيني​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

عندك حق فهذه هى الصفات التى تحبب الرجل فى المراه يلا مستنيين الصفات التى تحبب المراءه فى الرجل


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

توبيك جميل بجد

ميرسى مايكل​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رااائع جداااا
شكرا يا غالى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> عندك حق فهذه هى الصفات التى تحبب الرجل فى المراه يلا مستنيين الصفات التى تحبب المراءه فى الرجل



*شكرا سندريلا لمرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> توبيك جميل بجد
> 
> ميرسى مايكل​




*شكرا رانيا لمرورك وتقييمك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رااائع جداااا
> شكرا يا غالى​




*شكرا استاذي لمرورك الغالي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2011)

للاسف
المعيار الفعلى الوحيد للاختيار بيكون "الوقوع فى الحب"
اول لما شاب او بنت بتقع فى الحب بيتحدى كل المعوقات التى بتنبأ بفشل العلاقة فيما بعد وبينقاد بالمشاعر المغرية مش اكتر !
شكرا يا كوكو لاثارة الموضوع


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2011)

طب ايه رأيكو فى موضوع ان الشاب او البنت تعرف العلاقات السابقة للطرف التانى؟
انا رأيى ملهاش لزوم


----------



## bob (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> طب ايه رأيكو فى موضوع ان الشاب او البنت تعرف العلاقات السابقة للطرف التانى؟
> انا رأيى ملهاش لزوم


*ده بيختلف من شخص للتاني 
بس رايي يكون كله علي نور من اولها قبل الفاس ما تقع في الراس *:new6:


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *ده بيختلف من شخص للتاني *
> *بس رايي يكون كله علي نور من اولها قبل الفاس ما تقع في الراس *:new6:


 
هههههههههه يعنى هى لو حبت مرة قبل كدة هيتاكل منها حتة
المشكلة الى قابلت بعض صحابى ان ممكن حبت قبل كدة حد من قرايبها مثلا فيكون فى حساسية بين خطيبها وبينه بعد كدة او تعمل شكوك ملهاش داعى , طبعا مفروض يبقى عاقل وميحصلش كدة بس بعض الرجالة بيبقى عندهم غيرة 
مش عارفة هى تقريبا بتختلف من حالة للتانية


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2011)

> فيكون فى حساسية بين خطيبها وبينه بعد كدة او تعمل شكوك ملهاش داعى


معنى انه يشك فيها لما تحكيله يبقى هو م بيثق فيها ثقة كاملة
يبقى لازم ساعتها يراقب نفسه ويعالج مشاعر قلة الثقة دى لانها هتضره وهتضرها وهينتج عنها غيرة من لنوع الصعب وغضب وتضييق واحيانا تعنت على مواقف تافهة

انا شايف شخصيا انى عايز اعرف كل حاجة عنها كل حاااااااااااااجة علشان يساعدنى انى اعرفها على قد معرفتى بنفسى !


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> للاسف
> المعيار الفعلى الوحيد للاختيار بيكون "الوقوع فى الحب"
> اول لما شاب او بنت بتقع فى الحب بيتحدى كل المعوقات التى بتنبأ بفشل العلاقة فيما بعد وبينقاد بالمشاعر المغرية مش اكتر !
> شكرا يا كوكو لاثارة الموضوع



*عندك حق في النقطه دي

شكرا لمرورك ورايك يا كريتيك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> طب ايه رأيكو فى موضوع ان الشاب او البنت تعرف العلاقات السابقة للطرف التانى؟
> انا رأيى ملهاش لزوم




*رأيي في الموضوع ده
ان ملهاش لزمه يعرفوا ماضي الاخر
حياه الطرفين بدأت لما عرفوا وحبوا بعض
اما الماضي لازم ينسوه ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر للموضوع الرائع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسي كتيييييييير 
بجد للموضوع الرووووعة 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## انديا (27 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل يا باشا


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى موضوع رااائع جدااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2011)

أعتقد ان اسس ومعايير وسفات المرأة التي يعجب بها الرجل تختلف من شخص لاخر ومن مجتمع لاخر..
من الأشياء التي لاحظتها في إختلاف المجتمعات هي مثلاً إختلاف نظرة الشخص للمرأة العاملة التي تعتمد على نفسها في تدبير امورها من الناحية المالية..

إذ نبقى كبشر تركيبة معقدة تحت تأثير عدة عوامل تدفعنا الى إستلطاف هذا ومحبة ذلك والى إختيار شريكة الحياة بحسب تأثير عوامل البئية من تحصيل علمي ومن مجتمع ومن عائلة الخ.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميييل و كلام صحيح--- اشكرك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايدك يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا ماجد لمرورك

نورت الموضوع​*


----------

